# R.I.P Mice :(



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

This morning i went to feed and water my mice.
i found many dead i guess last night was just far too cold


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh that's very sad :-(


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

BlueRoses said:


> Oh that's very sad :-(




My two favs..

Mr mouse - brown white and ginger - he was my male who made me all the sheepys 









Mrs Blue and tan - she made me all my blues.. 

Mrs brown and tan - she was evil but beautiful










I have also lost some of my growing on mice i found 10 tails/parts, but could of been more..., including a STUNNING keeper, brown and white long hair, the only reason i wanted to keep her, was cos she looked like her dad but had long hair. now ive lost him and her 

i also lost about 4 more adults..pinkies, and fluffies in nests...

the biggest loss was to those who were in glass tanks.. .these WILL be going when i get the chance...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

are they kept in your house gina?

rip lil mice


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Yep I have to gve my mice and rats extra substate / bedding this time of year.
I was heating then with an electric fan heat but it worked out at £30 a week ! :devil:
Did any of your mice survive ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

sorry for ur loss:sad: R.I.P adorable mice


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> are they kept in your house gina?
> 
> rip lil mice


nop i moved them out a little while back in to an insultaed shed that i did



SnakeBreeder said:


> Yep I have to gve my mice and rats extra substate / bedding this time of year.
> I was heating then with an electric fan heat but it worked out at £30 a week ! :devil:
> Did any of your mice survive ?


mine had lots more bedding trust me loadsss...
some mice did survive yea, just most died in glass tanks.. they forsen up... and then melted in to the substrate, then frosen again



[email protected] said:


> sorry for ur loss:sad: R.I.P adorable mice


thankyou


----------

